# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Реклама >  Подбор лучшего охладительного прибора!

## acontinent

Слава богу, уже позади времена, когда покупка кондиционера обошлась бы в невероятную сумму. Современная сплит-система может быть приобретена как за 300, так и за 2 000 долларов США. Так в чём же различие между аппаратами, созданными чтобы сохранять комфорт у вас домах? Неужели всё дело лишь в производителе или торговом бренде? Настал момент разобрать ситуацию в ценовом разбросе на климатическую аппаратуру. В последнее время потребителей беспокоит как [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


Почему люди приобретают кондиционеры? Многие думают, всё ради прохладного воздуха в доме. Но так ли это? Нам необходим прохладный ветер любой ценой? Правильно, нам необходим комфорт. Кондиционер должен отвечать за две вещи: обеспечивать комфортную температуру в доме и не сообщать о своём существовании.


Кондиционер залог комфорта.
По каким критериям судят о том, что кондиционер поддерживает комфорт?
Звук работы кондиционера.
Во-первых, он не должен издавать шум. Когда ложитесь спать, вы не должны слышать, как гудит вентилятор, постукивает реле, или воет мотор. Дорогой кондиционер за счет особенной, продуманной до мельчайших деталей конструкции, а также надежных запчастей не потревожит ваш сон, т.к. Минимальный порог шума наиболее дорогих вариантов, едва ли превыше порога слышимости человека всего 22 дБ.


Скорость подачи воздуха.
Кондиционер должен сохранять необходимую точность регулировки интенсивностм и охлаждения воздушных потоков. Конечно, наиболее дешевые модели имеют меньшее количество настроек и опциональных фишек. Разумеется, остужать такой кондиционер будет весьма прилично, но вот настоящего комфорта не подарит. В дорогостоящих моделях используются многоэтапные вентиляторы (до 7 режимов), с помощью которого без труда можно подобрать наиболее природное передвижение ветра с учетом удаленности расположения от самого блока кондиционера.

----------

